# The North Germany TPF Meet-Up in May 2008



## LaFoto

*Folks:*

Here's what I think could become something so far unheard of, something totally novel, something grand, enormous, memorable, a milestone in the history of TPF.

The biggest, longest, most international meet-up TPF has ever seen.

The North Germany meet-up in May 2008. 

Right.
Here's what I am dreaming of - after I had said at our UK meet-up last weekend in London that I'd now been out to three TPF meet-ups within a year, two of which were in the UK and one in the USA and it was time "the world" came my way.

I am thinking of organising a *week-long* meet up right here were I live, most likely in May 200*8*, not only for the active TPF members but also *for their entire families*, which could include the following:

A trip into *Hamburg* including a boat cruise round Hamburg Port and - I hope this is possible - also into the canals and onto Alster and up through areas and parts of Hamburg that you'd otherwise not see (It might need to be split into two tours though, I'll have to find out). I am dreaming of chartering a boat for the group only, with food and drink on board and - if that is possible, but why should it not be? - an English speaking guide to show us all that is important.

We might feel like/have to take a second trip into Hamburg for more sights to see and more places to enjoy. There are plenty (see also their_official_site for a first impression).

A trip to *Bremen* with its old Town Hall (we could get a guided tour through the inside, preferably in English), market square. the little statue of the Town Musicians of Bremen (fairy tale characters), Cathedral (including the mummies in the mummie cellar), Bottcherstraße and Schnoor, possibly with a meal for all in the Ratskeller underneath the Town Hall (see also their_official_site for a first impression).

A trip to *Lüneburg* and walk around (possibly setting out early, and including a large breakfast there for all - my friend says they have lovely breakfast places there) ... it is a very old town with some very old houses (see their_official_site for a first impression) and possibly a tour round *Lüneburg Heath* in a hired horse-drawn cart, food and drinks included (see this_site as just an example of what those carts look like).

Then I am also thinking of organising some sort of 2-day trip to *Berlin* within this week ... I know of one who has organised a bus trip plus one over-night stay for only 98 Euro per person (if there are at least 28 persons taking part) --- could ask him how he could get all this (several meals included and a guided tour round Berlin) for this price. 

The more I think of it, the more I come to the conclusion that with all this, your one week would be almost up, and you would still not have seen anything around here. An excursion to the *swimming pool* in Rotenburg (where Sabine spends most of her life) could be fun, too (see this - and if you move the mouse over all the links under the words "Hallenbereich" and "Freibad", the photos will change and give you more insight).

Or a walk round the "Landpark Lauenbrück" (part of my village - no working internet site up as yet), or a trip to the Amusement Park in Soltau (see here ), or a trip to Hagenbecks Tierpark in Hamburg (see here ) ... but I am also thinking of maybe offering two programmes, one for families, one for photographers, in case you feel your kids might much prefer something less boring than trudging round places and looking at things. 
One "must" for all would actually also be a tour from my place to either Scheeßel or even Rotenburg in canoes (not really canoes, larger than those, see here, only in German, though). That offers lovely views and is good fun, we could bring food and drink and have a big picnic on the way somewhere... the possibilities are endless. 

As for accomodation, there are a good number of possibilities and all price categories. 
For those who would need to travel really cheap, I am sure, absolutely CONVINCED, I'd find private and free accomodation in a family; several of my friends from choir would - so I think - quite happily open their homes for a guest from wherever, who would want to come to the "Corinna Strikes Back"-meet-up . 
There is a camp site in my place here, so if you were to come with a tent, you could camp out there (more info here but in German only).
I might go ask if there's the chance to individually book holiday homes in Eurostrand in Fintel (see here , also only in German, though) where groups of up to 10 persons could share a house.
And for those who would want to reside in luxury, there is always the chance to live in "Stemmer Landkrug" - and prices of 45 Euro pppn in a single room are not too high, actually, are they? Check out their_German_site (sorry) for more.

For those who would need to fly in and would only come to the meet-up, check out airfare to these three airports: Hamburg, Bremen or Hanover. 
Cheap flights (by Ryanair) come into Hamburg-Lübeck, which is a 2-hour drive from where we live (and where you would preferably stay) ... it is about a 1 hour drive from both Bremen and Hamburg Airports and 1 hour 20 minutes from Hanover, if traffic permits. I would come collect you or see to it someone else is there to collect you.
(Others might consider combining the meet-up week with another one or even two weeks in Germany and might arrive somewhere south to either see places they once lived in or visit areas in the south [Bavaria and Munich, Schloss Neuschwanstein etc., Heidelberg in Baden-Württemberg etc.] and only then come up north for the meet-up, maybe?)

My place has a train station, too, you would either get here by changing trains in Bremen, or in Hamburg.

What do you all think?
Could this come about?


----------



## doenoe

wow, you really put some time and thought in this :thumbup: 
I really havent got a clue yet if i can come. Really hope i can, since i missed the last meet-up too.


----------



## Becky

Wow, I'd totally love to come. I'm always snowed under with exams in May though which may be a problem as its my finals this year.

Its always possible though... just have to see how it all pans out...

Speaking of Germany, I'm going on a 10 day study tour from Basel in Switz up into Berlin in October...can't wait.

So yeh... sounds fabuloso... I wish I could say yeh for sure... if only it were in the summertime!


----------



## Alison

We will absolutlely try and make this. The only issues would be cost & school schedules but with this much notice I am sure we can figure something out  Thank you for putting so much time & thought into this. Aubrey has been dreaming aboug going back to Germany


----------



## EBphotography

I would definitley consider going to this.


----------



## Chase

You already know that I absolutely LOVE the idea of this trip and will do my best to make it!


----------



## Becky

I just re-read and saw 2008.... I was thinking of 07... so its certainly possible now! YAY!


----------



## Xmetal

*note to self* start stashin' cash for the Eurotrip. :mrgreen:

I've always wanted to sample Europe, Germany in particular.


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'm excited also, will start planning.


----------



## Rob

I'll be there... Do you have any beer in Germany? 

I'm sure it will be very efficiently organised!! 

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

No shortage of beer in Germany. Has never been. So no worries ever! 
And yes, it will be organised . By a German in Germany, after all, doesn't this say it all?


----------



## Frequent Traveler

Are non-subscribers welcome?


----------



## JonathanM

Hmm, interesting. Accomodation probably not a problem, as we'd caravan, Joanne (my wife) would be quite keen on this trip as she is an ex german language teacher, and recently has only been back their on business with no down time. Would it be beginning or end of the month?


----------



## NoteGraphics

Me...the Boss ( aka wifey !) and hopefully my new baby are definately interested - 

How about approaching a local hotel to see if we could get a group discount ?

I also have a contact here that works for a bus tour company - I could investigate  costs involved in hiring a coach from UK to  Germany of there was enough interest....

And one last thing... can I suggest a couple of names for the event... ???

1) Die Uber-Meet !
2) Die Rache von Corinna !  ( Corinna's Revenge !)
3) Hamburg oder Büste !  ( Hamburg or bust !)
4) Honig vergaß ich, die Kamera einzupacken ( Honey, I forgot to pack the camera... )


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Darlin', I am there!


----------



## Chase

Frequent Traveler said:
			
		

> Are non-subscribers welcome?



Absolutely!


----------



## LaFoto

Jerry, your German translations are hilarious   Too cool. Way too cool.  (Babelfish or whoever that was have graced themselves once again!  )


----------



## Alex_B

May 2008? wow, that is still a long time to go ... don't even know where on this planet I will be in May 2007 ... not to speak of 2008


----------



## NoteGraphics

One does one's best ...
hee hee !


----------



## GoM

I was thinking of coming to Europe anyway that summer, may as well skive on over


----------



## mentos_007

OMG you already planned everything  lol... Germans  sounds wonderful! but.. why May? 






ok... I saw 2008... wow! till then I might not be a student anylonger (I may fail all my exams or so  ) wow... in May here we have exams grrr 




does it mean I have to quit studies and start saving money?


----------



## LaFoto

AlexB, it is a long time to go, but I hope to have people from overseas come to this one and it is to give them ample time to plan for it and save up some.

And Aleks (you know: Mentos), May just because ... erm well: it is the MOST beautiful month of the year here by FAR. That's why it is May. I was thinking: my son is taking his final exams from school right then ... that MIGHT come a bit in the way of May ... but the exact dates are still to be decided. I was hoping for later in that month, around Witsun, now in 2008 Witsun is very early, on 11 May - that gave me a time idea of 10 - 17 May, also because the Monday (12 May) would normally be free from school and off work for all, and the kids would also be out of school on the Tuesday. And my Hamburg friend would be off school in exactly that week so I could have her help me on this ... on the other hand, though, I personally would like to go into later in May, but would then no longer be able to get my friend into this which would be a pity. If Andreas would have to take time off work, it'd only be 4 days instead of 5 for that free Monday ... so all speaks in favour of Witsun and the week after that for me. You see?

And all the trees will just THEN have their young leaves in my MOST FAVOURITE colour. You understand!?!?!? That's why I think "May". And weatherwise the month of May often is quite beautiful, too!


----------



## fightheheathens

i've wanted to go back to germany for a long time (since I lived there) This would be the best excuse ever. If i have enough money, im totally there (and i can still stay in jugendherberge)  



might i also suggest a trip down the Rhein (like by Koeln and Bonn and further south...Koblenz) With all the castles and stunning drops into the river in the Rhein Valley, i think people could find lots of places to take pictures....plus i could get a koelsch


----------



## Rob

Ich schaue wirklich vorwärts zu einer Reise nach Deutschland. Da ich sicher bin, daß du erklären kannst, spreche ich absolut vollkommenes Deutsches!

Wirklich sind meine Fremdsprachefähigkeiten hübsches Entsetzen und ich würde interessiert, zu wissen, welche Art der Unterseite eines Schweins von dieser übersetzung gebildet wird, die ich werde schlecht sein sicher bin.    

Noch kann ich die Reise nur üben und warten. Ich bin sicher, daß sie großleistungsfähiges ist!    

Fruchtsirup


----------



## Rob

Fruchtsirup?? How does Rob become Fruchtsirup?

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

And what is the "Unterseite eines Schweins" that is made "von dieser Übersetzung"?

This babelfish translation does provoke a bit of "hübsches Entsetzen", I am sure your very OWN knowledge of German is BETTER than this here  

And don't ask me in how far Rob can become "Fruchtsirup", now THAT is the funniest thing ever!


----------



## Becky

A partial english translation of Robs post from worldlingo.com ..._

"My foreign language abilities pretty frightening and I are real were interested, to know, which kind of the lower surface of a pig is formed by this translation, which will be bad I is safe." 
_
Hahahahahahaha 


You see, I think...
Brunnen ist es jetzt meine Umdrehung, zum einer Anzeige auf Deutsch zu versuchen und zu schreiben. Ich normalerweise spreche nicht Deutsches, nur englisch und spanisch, welches nicht wenn in Deutschland nützlich ist!
Ich möchte zu einer BRITISCHEN Sitzung kommen, bevor ich nach Deutschland kam, wann ist das folgende? Anwesenheit der stattlichen TPFs Männer ist obligatorisch. :bigggin:

Hahaha, even when I type the german that it produces straight back into the translator and take it back to english it makes no sense.


----------



## LaFoto

So I gather you are waiting for a purely British meet-up, WITH our formidable male British TPFers first? And then, in about one year and eight months time, you will come over to here and present me with your by then perfect knowledge of the German language???? Yippieh  
But I had to retranslate the "German" in my mind, trying to figure out what it may have been you originally said to get as far .


----------



## Becky

Hahahaha, I can't even remember myself now... it was something about hoping to go to the Germany meetup, however I would intend go to a UK meet before then also, and that attendance of all handsome TPF males was compulsory! :lmao:

I think thats fair... :blushing:


----------



## Iron Flatline

Well, count me in. I'm moving to Berlin, so feel free to come by and I'll help show everyone around.


----------



## Arch

Hopefully i'll be coming to this one too


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes. Please!


----------



## NoteGraphics

Und Sie dachten, dass MEIN Deutsch schlecht war ...

Long live Babel Fish - I'm bringing my computer with me !


----------



## fightheheathens

all you need to know is 

"ein Bier bitte"


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:
			
		

> and that attendance of all handsome TPF males was compulsory! :lmao:
> I think thats fair... :blushing:



Hmm. cannot help it but I feel excluded now


----------



## Alex_B

fightheheathens said:
			
		

> all you need to know is
> 
> "ein Bier bitte"



That is pretty much all a Welsh friend of mine learned during his stay in Germany  Oh OK, he also knew "Ein Pilztöpfchen bitte" to order his favourite pub grub 

... he actually did survive with that much German for almost 2 years!


----------



## LaFoto

For as long as you get your food and drink .... what more do you need?
And keep in mind: you are coming to where I am.
I am a trained translator. If need be, I could (possibly) be of help, like if you don't like beer and would much rather order something else . Just for example, you know?


----------



## NoteGraphics

how do you say.. "which way is it to _Davidstraße ? "

HeeHeeHeeeHeeeee
_


----------



## Rob

fightheheathens said:
			
		

> all you need to know is
> 
> "ein Bier bitte"



More like: "Zwanzig Biere bitte! *hic*"

:lmao:

My German sucks... extremely badly. I seem to recall my last attempt at a conversation went something like this in a sandwich shop:

me: was ist das? 
shopkeeper: das ist Schweinefleisch 
me: was Schweinefleisch ist 
shopkeeper: das Fleisch eines Schweins, du dummes Engländer
me: Ein Sandwich bitte 
shopkeeper: 20 Mark bitte 
me: Verkaufst du Bier?
shopkeeper: Weggehen!

Apologies for grammar/spelling/accuracy... but you get the gist.

Rob


----------



## Digital Matt

I would love to come to Germany again.  It's been a few years since my last visit, but I always loved it so much.  I "lived" in Köln for 3 months one year, using it as home base to tour Europe from.  I got to know Berlin fairly well also.

I'll do my best to make it happen in 08 




			
				fightheheathens said:
			
		

> might i also suggest a trip down the Rhein (like by Koeln and Bonn and further south...Koblenz) With all the castles and stunning drops into the river in the Rhein Valley, i think people could find lots of places to take pictures....plus i could get a koelsch



AMEN   I haven't had a kölsch in years.


----------



## LaFoto

You should, Matt. You should! 
And hey, I love to read all your German here. And the experiences you had with it, though that person in the shop there (a "sandwich-shop"? What is a "sandwich-shop"?) was quite, quite rude to you. I apologise - even now. That was not nice of him to say! No!
Even though, in case you'd by then already had your zwanzig Biere, Rob, you might have been on the brink of misbehaviour yourself, too????? :scratch: (groan: zwanzig Biere ... I'd DIE!)


----------



## Rob

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You should, Matt. You should!
> And hey, I love to read all your German here. And the experiences you had with it, though that person in the shop there (a "sandwich-shop"? What is a "sandwich-shop"?) was quite, quite rude to you. I apologise - even now. That was not nice of him to say! No!
> Even though, in case you'd by then already had your zwanzig Biere, Rob, you might have been on the brink of misbehaviour yourself, too????? :scratch: (groan: zwanzig Biere ... I'd DIE!)


I had been fully aquainted with Lowenbrau by that point... I'd just mastered "was ist das?" and was probably over-using it in a repetitive way as well. It was a sandwich shop / delicatessen thing... and they didn't sell beer to go with your sarnies! Wasn't my fault, I'd done four countries and seven currencies in two days and I managed to get told off in all of them (except France, cos my French is super l33t). For some reason the Belgians took a massive dislike to me - not my fault their daft country has(had) four languages, three currencies and incomprehensible ATMs!

Tip: Don't order a coffee in the French language in Belgium... they get proper narked off.
Tip: For some reason they didn't like "high" German in Bavaria! :S (I don't even know what high German is... presumably they speak it in the mountains!?)
Tip: People in Germany often speak better English than the English tourists.
Tip: Germans never get lost. (English tourists however, do, frequently!!!)
Tip: Learn to pronounce where you are staying if you don't speak the language.
Tip: At the very least learn how to write down where you're staying! (learnt that the hard way in Russia)
Tip: German bars with a bear print rainbow flag, advertising "gummi und leder" night are not for the faint-hearted.
Tip: Don't rely on me for cultural tips.

I'm looking forward to it. Corinna, you're going to have to write a thread on Germanic culture and "things you ought to know!". By 2008 I should have mastered the language. (I've never learnt it formally, but I used to enjoy reading Stern at school)

Rob
EDIT: when I say "mastered"... I mean, figured out how to order a pork sandwich.


----------



## NoteGraphics

Sounds to me like there might be a lot of people going to this meet . ...
One is tempted to call it an invasion ...

_( c'mon, someone had to mention it... )

PS. How am I supposed to speak German when after two drinks I can hardly manage English ?
_


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I figure I will look just as stupid being drunk in Germany as I do in most other countries.  So what the hey!

Oh.. have I ever mentioned that thing I do about taking my pants off when I am blotto?


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, c'mon, Duckie. Don't tell us now ... just SHOW us then, will you


----------



## fightheheathens

tip: never order a beer from a neighboring town...
for example when in koln, do not say "I would like an Alt beer please" (alt beer comes from Dusseldorf)
no matter how good your german and cultural sensitivites, this is considered high treason....and alt beer tastes old anyway...


----------



## Alex_B

Rob said:
			
		

> More like: "Zwanzig Biere bitte! *hic*"



Just say "Ein Bier bitte!" 20 times


----------



## Alex_B

fightheheathens said:
			
		

> tip: never order a beer from a neighboring town...
> for example when in koln, do not say "I would like an Alt beer please" (alt beer comes from Dusseldorf)
> no matter how good your german and cultural sensitivites, this is considered high treason....and alt beer tastes old anyway...


Drinking anything else than ALT means treason! Even in Cologne one should order Alt, even if this means you put yourself in serious danger.

Technically speaking Alt is top-fermented (obergärig), just like ale, which is the "old" way of doing it. Whereas boring modern lager is "untergärig".

I am definitely an ale and Alt person. Don't drink Kölsch, it is no good for you ! 

Beer is a serious topic in Germany!


----------



## Alex_B

Rob said:
			
		

> Tip: For some reason they didn't like "high" German in Bavaria! :S (I don't even know what high German is... presumably they speak it in the mountains!?)


Errm, not really in the mountains. Hochdeutsch ("High German") is the official language in Germany, supposedly best spoken and pronounced somewhere quite in the middle of Germany around Hannover (OK, one might argue) and every German does understand it and most Germans do write it 

Niederdeutsch or "worse" Plattdeutsch, or lower German is a slightly different language, which, just like Frisian which they speak at some parts of the northern coast, is in parts VERY close to English! It in fact emerged from the old language of the Saxons (those people who invaded England to annoy the Romans there) and is mainly spoken (not by many anymore) on ancient Saxon terrain. This means Lower Saxony and Westfalia.

Hence you can roughly make an equation:
Lower German = English - French (Norman they called it  )

or:
English = Lower German + French + centuries of isolation on an Island which somehow wrecked the pronounciation 

Bavarian however, is a different thing in itself, it is spoken in Bavaria, also on the high mountains .. in fact the higher you get there the less High German you will hear. Bavarian has to be considered a secret language of Bavarians only which they speak to make sure that outsiders don't understand what they say 

... ok, I guess I got carried away here, sorry


----------



## LaFoto

Quite well put, though, Alex. Quite well put!
And even though I live in Lower Saxony and was born in Westphalia, I speak only and exclusively "High German", I understand and read Low German, but I don't speak it. 

And all these languages originate from Germanic languages and got divided before things like Old English, Old Low German, Old German, Old Nordic and so on began, i.e. over 1000 years ago. Low German and Frisian are quite different from each other. Frisian is a language of its own (hardly spoken by ANYONE any more).

And English got influenced by so many languages... it is a mere "potroast" of languages these days :greenpbl: ...


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Frisian is a language of its own (hardly spoken by ANYONE any more).
> And English got influenced by so many languages... it is a mere "potroast" of languages these days :greenpbl: ...



When I was like 6 years old I could speak Frisian fluently! That is because I spent months each year just behind the "Deich" and was playing with local children 
I totally lost this ability  However, from what I remember, it is in my eyes and as a language very close to what I know from English and from Westfalian "Platt" (no, don't "speak" that either  )

And English is vastly still Anglosaxon plus French ... at least in the basic vocabulary for everyday things.


----------



## Alex_B

Just to make things worse.. there is always the old version of all this (old high German):

Ik gihorta dat seggen,
 ðat sih urhettun      ænon muotin,
 Hiltibra_n_t enti Haðubrant      untar heriun tuem.
 sunufatarungo       iro saro rihtun

Enjoy 

[edit: sorry, this is really off topic and not too useful to order beer in Germany .... ]


----------



## LaFoto

But don't we all LOVE the Hildebrandtslied??? 

OK. Now back to the planning of the meet-up.

You all get your How-To-Learn-German-In-30-Days CDs out and start to learn your lessons NOW. OK? And once you have learned so well and can order your Bier or whatever ... (no problem with "Alt" or "Kölsch" here in the North!!!), you can COME. Just come. There will be Alex, there will be me, there will be so many people who speak English, no matter if you speak German or not, just come and let's drink and sing and be merry (and maybe even take the odd picture ).


----------



## tempra

I just spent over a week going up through Germany from the south, and the correct way to order beer which never failed to work for me is "two beers please mate - make em the big ones"

Just got back from a weekend in Prague last night, and surprisingly they speak the same language there.

In the whole of my travels I only had four complaints, one from my wife, both kidneys and my liver.

2008 lets me make plans, need to find out if the kids are off school so the family can come, but we normally have a week away somewhere at whitsun.


----------



## NoteGraphics

I suddenly feel so... impure .. !!!


----------



## Alex_B

NoteGraphics said:
			
		

> I suddenly feel so... impure .. !!!



I hope that is not because of our language talk and how the British were made from Britons, Germans, and French?


----------



## NoteGraphics

HeeHee .. Wait till I tell my Father he speaks some kind of german/french/briton language - he avoids Latin as he never forgave the Romans for invading !

Anyway - back to the meet plans - if there are enough people interested would it be possible to get some kind of group booking discount at any local hotels ? This could save folks quite a bit . . .


----------



## Alex_B

regarding thhe discount, if you really get a crowd together, that would be possible i guess .. never organised such a thing though.


----------



## pacereve

I've always wanted to go to Germany! Never really been outside of Canada. :blushing: I'll deffinately have holiday time stored away for 2008!


----------



## jocose

Heute bin ich sehr ungefähr gehend aufgeregt. Aber ich muss ehrlich sein, kann viel in anderthalb Jahren geschehen: Ich könnte ärmer sein als Schmutz, ich könnten meine Kamera brechen, oder, Schlimmstes von allen, könnte ich Interesse in Fotografie alle zusammen verlieren. Deshalb Annahme, die ich mir ihm leisten kann, und nehmend an, dass ich still in Fotografie bin, bin ich in für das Abenteuer! 

Hat dies gearbeitet? Ich habe etwas anders als babelfish versucht: Http://www.freetranslation.com. Ich denke, dass es tatsächlich besser ist.


----------



## LaFoto

jocose said:
			
		

> *bin ich in für das Abenteuer*!


 
This is the most important part of your message in German, "I'm in for the adventure", and I get the message all right, seems that freetranslation actually does better translations, but this could be because you say good things!?!? Yes, 1 1/2 years can bring about a lot of change, I am well aware of it, but I feel that if we'd always say "I might also die tonight" we'd never plan anything. So I want to give people this long notice and they can get prepared. And if only by marking the dates 10 - 17 May 2008 in their calendars. No more right now .


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Time for another signature change!


----------



## Corry

Sooooo....how much is lodging for a week going to cost? Not including airfare, how much, approximately, would a trip such as this cost?


----------



## hobbes28

I'm not sure what the prices up North are, but I remember getting really nice places to stay for under 70 euros a night and good places for as little as 30 per night and cheaper.


----------



## LaFoto

Like I was saying earlier: those who would want to travel really cheap and get to know "Germany from within" will be able to find accomodation in the homes of friends of mine, I am just sure. For free. There's several in my choir who would be quite willing to host one or two photographers for the time. 

The prices that I can find online for houses (for between 8 and 10 persons sharing a house) in Eurostrand (10 km down the road from my place) are 2006-prices, AND they usually do group things (you know, group as in whole-busloads) ... I would need to go and ask if their houses can also be individually booked? Plus the prices in the list I can find (that even shows prices for 2007, but not for 2008 ) are those for the "3-fun-days-package" for said busloads of people, which include several meals and activities ... I don't want to know that, actually, I want to plan our own activities and not take theirs. So I would need to phone those and ask for the price of a large house for 10 for a week. All I can say right now is that they charge between &#8364;229,- and &#8364;259.- for the "3-fun-days-package" in May of 2007. 

But I'll find out more, for some, particularly families or those who want to spend as much time as closely together as they can might find accomodation in Eurostrand something that suits them. 

From what I remember, a double room in the hotel nearby (very good one!) was between &#8364;69,- and &#8364;90,- depending on ... hm? Don't remember. Single was &#8364;45.-, including breakfast. That is TODAY's prices, of course. That hotel also calls itself a "convention hotel" and you can book conference rooms and get use of such room and necessary equipment (TV set, overhead projector etc) and accomodation with meals for an extra price ... should it transpire that most would want to live in a (that! - it's the only around!) hotel much rather than in a home in Eurostrand or for free with a family, or in a camper van or tent on our campsite here, I could ask if we could book yourselves in as a convention?


----------



## fightheheathens

It really depends. If you are under 26, you can stay in a youth Hostel. (some hostels will let you in even if you are older) A hostel can cost anything from 9 euros to 19 a night. If you dont wana sleep in a Hostel, Pick up a Lonely Planet Guide to Germany. They have a lot of great budget options and like others said, in such a large city as Hamburg, you could probably find stuff for 30 euros a night. (I would be there are some hostels there that would let you in even if you look 65) 
If you make your own food (IE not eating out) its not too bad. you can buy deli style meat, and cheese and bread (very good bread i might add) for not too much.  Street vendors in big cities provide cheap greasy food such as Doeners (which are the best things in the world i might add) As for travel, that was pretty expensive, but it was also pretty freaken good. you got where you wanted to go on time.
I did alot of traveling in europe on a students budget and Minus Travel expense, I could get by on 100-150 euros per week. (mind you i ate a freaken lot of Meat and Cheese sandwiches... and i often didnt go to attractions where you had to pay to get in.)

-The 100-150 euros was for food and sleeping only. others may say its not possible, but trust me, when its all you have you can get by quite nicely
Your gona wana go out at least 2 times to eat.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I would wish for the group to stay as closely to my place as possible which is supposed to be the "centre" and "starting point" for our visits to places, and yes, of course you could stay in the Youth Hostel in Rotenburg, but you would thus be some 22 kms away from the rest of us. While Eurostrand in Fintel is 10 kms away, and the Stemmer Landkrug (the hotel I was talking about) is some 5 kms away. The campsite is right here in my place. 

I'll look up the links again (including the one of the Youth Hostel in Rotenburg, if you want me to) and put them up again (many links already ARE in my initial post).


----------



## LaFoto

OK. More news:

I am just coming back from personally going to the reception desk at Eurostrand in Fintel, and now I know that Eurostrand is out for us.
They only rent out their houses as part of a whole package of accomodation-catering-animation. And they don't accept children on their premises on the weekends (!). Ugh. Well... One idea of mine that has just died a silent death.


----------



## Corry

Ok...so...next question....how will we all be getting around from place to place?  I don't have the slightest clue how transportation would work.


----------



## LaFoto

I am (today = early planning stage) thinking of hiring mini-buses to get us around. Costs would need to be divided by all who would want to be on the buses, of course.


----------



## tempra

Here's a google translation of the camp site http://translate.google.com/transla...en&lr=&safe=off&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2006-16,GGLG:en , 

As for transport, I would probably have my car, but if the posse come along, there might not be any room in it, then again if they don't then there will!


----------



## LaFoto

Heeheeehee, that translation is funny. You find "a game park for young and alto",   (just one example)!
But hey, that is our camp site all right.
And the one woman in the Canadian Canoe (first page) is one who I know. She is the Countess of Bottmer, they own most of the land around here .


----------



## Corry

Thanks for answering so many questions.....one  more question for now.....

...do you think it would be possible to do this whole trip for $2000 USD or less?


----------



## LaFoto

Including the air-fare? For how much do you think you could come over? (Keep in mind you will have to fly into either Heathrow or Amsterdam or Frankfurt or so first and then go on to either Hamburg or Hanover or Bremen, whichever proves to be cheapest in the end, I should guess). If we put you up for free with a family you might be able to do it, says I who I know nothing about the air fare from your end to here (and at the time!).


----------



## hobbes28

You should be able to get a flight over for under $500 so that would leave you with close to $1500 left over for food and boarding and transportation etc.  I've been thinking that we'd rent a mini bus (one of thost ugly fiats or the Opel) and I don't see us spending too far from $2000 - $3000 depending on how cheap we can get the tickets for if we come.


----------



## Corry

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You should be able to get a flight over for under $500 so that would leave you with close to $1500 left over for food and boarding and transportation etc.  I've been thinking that we'd rent a mini bus (one of thost ugly fiats or the Opel) *and I don't see us spending too far from $2000 - $3000 depending on how cheap we can get the tickets for if we come*.



....and that's for all of you? So me...singly...shoudl be able to manage it with $2000, depending on airfare? 

...cuz I'm pretty sure I can save around $2000 between now and then.


----------



## Corry

Ok...suggestion.....

Is it possible we can aim for late may or early june?  We have a lot of people that are in college that would love ot make it, but it may interfere with school and exams.  It would really stink that they'd have to miss otu because of that!


----------



## nitefly

Lets face it guys, this isnt going to work.


----------



## hobbes28

nitefly said:
			
		

> Lets face it guys, this isnt going to work.



Oh, it will work.  Planning things like this are seldomly easy and just take some work to get through the details.  That is most of the reason it's so good that it's being planned for a year and a half away so the details can all be worked out and more people can show up.


----------



## Corry

nitefly said:
			
		

> Lets face it guys, this isnt going to work.



I have no idea why you think it won't work.  I doubt it will work for EVERYONE, but with this much planning ahead, we can do what's for the largest amount of people.  


...I'm still hoping we can do it for late May (as in, sometime in the last week, week and a half), or first part of June.  I know of three people (myself included) that won't be able to go otherwise, and it would be AMAZING to be able to do this.  

...would that not work for anyone else?


----------



## LaFoto

All in all my preferred time of May is also towards the end and when I looked for a calendar of 2008 and found out that Witsun is so *early* in May, I was a bit ... well, erm, disappointed. But it seems like for my own planning Witsun is still best - but I need to know the dates of my own son's final examinations first, which may well fall into May. As soon as I shall know THOSE, I can REALLY plan for dates. 

(I would like to have you all over to give my sister the absolute super surprise birthday party, too, mind, and her birthday is on 29 May ... so yes, you see, I would prefer to see this happen more towards the end of May ... well 10 - 17 May is not definite by any means as yet, but it is a "working time" - such as unfinished books, films, TV or theatre productions have "working titles" at first, you see?)


----------



## chris82

I didnt realise there was two form of german language!are the two distinctly different or are they simmilar.


----------



## LaFoto

I think they are quite different. If you want to look at my best friend's personal homepage, you can find it in three languages: High German, Low German and English (so if you want to understand some of her site you can always go to the English version) ... it's always the same sort of text, go compare the two Germans: http://www.heidorn-hamburg.de/ Click onto the top little photo on the lefthand side, that takes you inside, and there you either click on the "Tach auch" (erm... sort of High German, she chose a very, very colloquial form of greeting), or the "Moin" (which will take you to her Low German version) or the ... ah, you will see.


----------



## NoteGraphics

Re: the timing of the event.
It would be impossible to arrange this, or any other, event that suited absolutely everybody involved in TPF as the membership is so diverse in terms of age, occupation, commitments and financial constraints.
A date, a location, suggestions for events have been proposed and it is then up to the individuals.

As a member of a committee that organises a large annual event I can appreciate perhaps more than others just how much work, time and effort goes into putting a plan as grand as this into operation. 

If there is anything that I can help out with from this side of the channel I am more than willing to do so. For example, as the plans draw nearer and more information becomes available I could make a website where we could put links / accomodation suggestions/arrangements or other related info that might be useful to have in just one place. Maybe others could help on translations to make this a truly international affair easily accessible to all.


----------



## fotophia

I havent been to germany since the student exchange at school. I remember it being amazing.. and fasinated by 3 hole bins :S.

2008 is a long way off but I'll be almost 21 so i cant see it being that much of a problem  Least I've got plenty of time to save up!


----------



## Xmetal

fotophia said:
			
		

> 2008 is a long way off but I'll be almost 21



Just realised i'll be in the late stages of 24! (25, 9th June) :shock:

I've decided i'm going to commit to this fairly seriously - it's a bloody good excuse for me because i've never left the shores of Australia and i've got contacts in both the Loans and Travel industry. If any Aussies on the board are keen and willing to commit i'll organise the Aussie contingent.


----------



## Rob

I'll be driving there I should think, so there's likely to be a couple of spaces for any ukers. No promises this early though.

I will, however, definitely be there.

Rob


----------



## nitefly

naaaaa geez


----------



## duncanp

gut sehr gut.. completly offtopic but i have german exchange later this year...

Sounds Brilliant btw


----------



## LaFoto

Thinking of all the ideas I have for this one-week meet-up, I came to wonder if I should really include a two-day trip to Berlin in the offer? Our programme would be PACKED with that, it might be too much. 
I think I will have to say to you that would WANT to go to Berlin while you are over to Germany: please go there either before or after the official meet-up week --- I might feel willing to come along with those who would like to go (provided they would want to go AFTER the meet-up week), but I somehow came to the conclusion that I would not want to squeeze it into my "official" meet-up programme. 

For planning for those two days away would mean that a) we'd hardly have time to breathe, and b) we could not do any of the fun things nearby. And I would LOVE to enter into my programme a Canadian canoe trip for all who would be interested on the River Wümme (that passes through my place and goes to the place where there is the church my choir usually performs, and - should we go for an all-day tour - on to the town where there is the swimming pool that Sabine goes to every day). 

And it might be fun to also plan for a day in the pool ... just to relax, have fun, give the kids opportunity to enjoy themselves, and NOT to have any tour, guided or not, and any sightseeing.

What do you say?

And I am also planning to draw up a "double programme", so to speak, to give families the chance to go and do something pleasant with the kids while others go sightseeing in Hamburg or Bremen, for example. (There is the amusement park in Soltau, for example, or the Bird Park in Walsrode, just to name two alternatives to walking around a city getting bored (as a child you would, wouldn't you?)

However I think that the planned tour round Hamburg on the water (in the boat I would want to rent for the whole group, including catering on board) and the horse-drawn carriage ride through Lüneburg Heath (also with drinks on board and a meal at the end included) could be fun for the families, too (?)

Let me hear your ideas.


----------



## doenoe

well its all just sounds splended to me Corinna. Thanks for putting al this work in this meet-up .
And i think a day at the pool would be nice, just to relax and have heaps of fun. Allready looking out for the trip.


----------



## Becky

Loads of effort Corinna... brownie points for you!

It all sounds fantastic, I'm sure it'll be great whatever we do!!!

Woohoo!


----------



## Alison

Corinna, I think it's a wonderful idea to have some family activities. Thank you again for all of your hard work in planning this.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah well, so far the only "work" I am doing is some thinking things up in my head and imagining what could be nice and interesting. The real planning will come later, once I can tell dates for sure.
Which I still can't...
Must know when my son takes his leaving examinations in school.
And he takes them in 2008.
Probably in April and May.
So there is an uncertainty about the real dates as yet.

Should I start a poll and ask about the Berlin-inclusion or Berlin-exclusion into my planning?


----------



## fightheheathens

in my view, berlin would be a good idea. When i was in Germany, i spent a whole week in Berlin, and i didnt get a chance to do everything i wanted to do.


----------



## LaFoto

I am convinced that you are right: Berlin would be a good idea.
But then I would have had to plan for Berlin all the way... a week in Berlin or so, not North Germany, i.e. the area around here, where I am, with places like Hamburg and Bremen to see, and Lüneburg and the Heath and all that... And I feel that "only" (cough-cough, no meet-up has ever been this long before) a week is too short to squeeze in a 2-day trip to Berlin as well. People would begin to feel CHOKED.

Therefore I am suggesting that whoever would want to combine the meet-up WITH a trip to Berlin should plan for the Berlin-part of their time over for themselves. That is my idea. I am not saying: don't go to Berlin. All I'm saying that it will make the week here a lot less stressful if we did not plan to squeeze in a 2-day trip there.

And as you are saying yourself: not even a whole week there showed you all! So just 2 days would also be a rush-rush affair of only the most basic things.


----------



## Becky

Sounds like a good idea to let people decide if they want to travel on to/from Berlin before or after the meetup. You know your area best so it would be cool to get it all from your perspective... if you think its too much too fit Berlin in too, then its probably too much!

I for one will probably travel around both before and after, so if anyone  else one has itchy feet and fancies it....


----------



## Alex_B

Berlin certainly is interesting, and so are many locations in Germany 

Düsseldorf however, at least from a photography point of view is rather boring...


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:
			
		

> I for one will probably travel around both before and after, so if anyone  else one has itchy feet and fancies it....



Itchy feet is what you will have AFTER visiting all the places 

Hmm. maybe I should tour Germany as well... I usually know places far away much better than those right next to my doorstep.


----------



## Corry

Well, I know Joe and I were planning a few days in Berlin anyway, if we are able to go.


----------



## Becky

I know Alex... I have itchy feet now having been away already I mean. Berlin sounds good Corry!


----------



## GoM

Even though I already replied, I'll do so again

Provided I'm even remotely connected to the community in 2 years' time, which I don't foresee happening, you can count me there. I have family in England I can use as an excuse for getting to Europe, and I've never been on the continent yet, so why not use this as a perfect excuse to get over to one country I've been dying to visit for a good decade?


----------



## Corry

GoM said:
			
		

> Even though I already replied, I'll do so again
> 
> Provided I'm even remotely connected to the community in 2 years' time, which I don't foresee happening, you can count me there. I have family in England I can use as an excuse for getting to Europe, and I've never been on the continent yet, so why not use this as a perfect excuse to get over to one country I've been dying to visit for a good decade?



Do iiiiiiit!


----------



## GoM

And by the way, my 'don't foresee happening' means 'don't foresee changing'

WOW I need to get to bed earlier


----------



## digital flower

Having met *LaFoto* I am sure everyone that attends will have a good time and get lots of shots. May is my busiest month but I will try to get away.  Maybe I will leave my wife home to mind the store  Bremen sounds like somewhere I would like.


----------



## V.Alonso

well... it looks like a big possibilaty that i might go on this trip

seeing on how i graduate highschool in may of 2008, i have asked my parents and they said that it could be my graduation present

(seing on how after i graduate they are going to europe without me because they no longer have to pay for my school...lol) 

so hopefuly i will be joining you


----------



## Alex_B

well, I think at this point probably none of us can make a definite commitment if he or she will come. But many will try hard I suppose


----------



## LaFoto

At this point in time I am not asking anyone to make a decision!
But some might want to save up some and plan for time off then (or at least put it down into their calendars)... (?)


----------



## Corry

Well, I'm already saving for it ($40/wk automatically goes into my savings acct)...but I hope to be going to school by then...so it depends on what dates you set it for.


----------



## LaFoto

I am leaning towards pushing the dates towards the end of May, Corry.
Seems like that suits most people more. Something like 23 - 30 May. What do you say?

It's just that also Florian will be having his finals in that year ... I suddenly realised that!


----------



## Corry

That sounds better...but maybe even we could push it two or three days later? 
Just to make certain everyone is out of school.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, depends on whether people will find it easier to travel and/or arrive on a weekEND and leave again on a weekEND or if we would want to have two halves of two weeks SURROUND a weekend.
I sure want it to be May!


----------



## Corry

Well, it does seem like it tends to be CHEAPER to fly on a weekday, rather than a weekend.  At least that seems true for domestic flights...for my next trip it was about $60 or so more expensive to go home on Sunday...so I'm going home Moday.


----------



## ravikiran

Hai Corinna,
It's very sweet of you to arrange such a hugh thing. Althrough these days I am thinkin of the event to be organised in 2007 and was against opening the link (though I observe it daily). Finally curiosity came over me and opened the link. Alas, it's to be arranged in 2008 and am one fellow very happy. I am now trying to move into a new and better job and shall by that time be free and can make some leisure time to visit Germany (though it'll be my first journey outside India). More over, who can say? I may come there along with my wife, just in case I am married by that time. Shall be looking forward to visit you in 05-'08.
amiably,
ravi.


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, that is one piece of good news then, Ravi! 
Let's make the meet-up as INTERNATIONAL as can be, I say! 

I am not posting much on this now since it is still 1 1/2 years to go. I only posted my idea so early so people can plan in their mind (and maybe start saving up some), but proper planning will come in about a year from now and with the beginning of 2008 at the latest. By then I will know many more things (and prices) for sure.

But I hope I can make very very many members interested!


----------



## ravikiran

That's true Corinna. I too start saving from now onwards. And saving for 1 1/2 definetely leaves a huge amount for me to spend more time in Germany and visit all the places I am interested in (especially, Hidelberg University). Once again thanks for making such a bigggg thinggggg.

:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## tpe

Having the families with is a great idea, just about to breach the subject to the better half now 

tim


----------



## Jzero

I am reminded of a joke I heard recently (_Hope you don't mind_). The difference between Heaven and Hell..... In Heaven, the English greet you at the door, the French do the cooking, the Italians provide the entertainment and the Germans organize everything. In Hell, The French greet you at the door, the English do the cooking, the Germans provide the entertainment and the Italians organize everything.

No offense intended 

J


----------



## LaFoto

And?
Does this mean you want to come?
For it will be HEAVEN to all members who decide to come (according to your own definition).


----------



## Alex_B

Jzero said:
			
		

> I am reminded of a joke I heard recently (_Hope you don't mind_). The difference between Heaven and Hell..... In Heaven, the English greet you at the door, the French do the cooking, the Italians provide the entertainment and the Germans organize everything. In Hell, The French greet you at the door, the English do the cooking, the Germans provide the entertainment and the Italians organize everything.
> 
> No offense intended
> 
> J



It is amazing how true some of these stereotypes are (within limits ) 

I have to speak up for English cuisine though!  The main reason for its bad reputation are some bad victorian style cooking books .. but there ie more to it than that 

Anyway, this meeting will be a success I suppose ... I hope I can come


----------



## Jzero

Thank you for extending your invitation to me, it is a bit early right now to commit to plans in 2008 but yes... I'd certainly like to attend. Sounds like a fine idea and I see that this is not the first such meeting. As far as stereotypes go, well...I am Israeli, therefore Jewish, and also a German national (meaning I have dual citizenship - Israeli and German), how's that for a stereotype concoction?

J


----------



## LaFoto

As long as you mark the meet-up on the last page of your new calendar for 2007, where there already is the overview calendar for 2008, it is good. That's all you would need to do for now (and maybe put away a bit of cash every month towards that end) ... I'll go into serious planning/organising with the beginning of the *next-after-this-coming* New Year to come.

And the more international the better! You know. So anyone with dual citizenships is more than welcome, they just add to the internationality  !


----------



## hovis

Well if there's room for one more, and work doesn't get in the way, I'd be up ferret, as they say!


----------



## Matty-Bass

This is really crazy. The last year or so, my parents, (my dad's parents being immigrants from Germany) have discussed going to Germany sometime. Interestingly enough, May 7 is my birthday and i will be 17, so this could pose an interesting thing to bring up after Christmas! :mrgreen: You just might be able to meet me!


----------



## LaFoto

Keep in mind that it is in May of 200*8* - not next year. Only the year AFTER the next!
And hovis, there is room for AS MANY as will want to come!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Bumped for H.


----------



## Xmetal

Ok boys and girls it's official:

*I'm doing Germany!*, I landed a full time job 3 weeks ago and i'm going to bend over backwards to save money/annual leave for this event!  

*Attention Fellow Aussies* I will be organising the travel and logistics for this so if you are definitely going to come along please PM me and let me know so I can get quotes for travel, etc... Thanks!


----------



## LaFoto

YaY!




YaY!



YaY!


----------



## ferny

Xmetal said:


> I'm doing Germany!, I landed a full time job 3 weeks ago and i'm going to bend over backwards to save money/annual leave for this event!


I someone were to fiddle with this quote and take parts out of context you wouldn't come off good.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh well, ferny, as long as it means he's coming over for the big one-week-meet-up (and you too, maybe?) anything else no longer matters ... 

And Ian: I must let my friend know (who once was in Newcastle/OZ or at least not too far away from it; she knew the place when I told her that is where you're from) that you are coming, she'll want to host you (and you can then put up with two teenagers and two toddlers, heehee).


----------



## hamburger

Alex_B said:


> Errm, not really in the mountains. Hochdeutsch ("High German") is the official language in Germany, supposedly best spoken and pronounced somewhere quite in the middle of Germany around Hannover (OK, one might argue) and every German does understand it and most Germans do write it
> 
> Niederdeutsch or "worse" Plattdeutsch, or lower German is a slightly different language, which, just like Frisian which they speak at some parts of the northern coast, is in parts VERY close to English! It in fact emerged from the old language of the Saxons (those people who invaded England to annoy the Romans there) and is mainly spoken (not by many anymore) on ancient Saxon terrain. This means Lower Saxony and Westfalia.



Not to mention Hamburg, Schleswig-Holstein and Mecklenburg-Pomerania...
As a native Hamburger, I spek Platt to an extent, but it is a foreign language to me. My English is better than my Platt - in Platt that's "Mien Engelsch is beter as mien Platt". 
So yes, Alex is quite right about the similarities between English and Platt.
I could fill you in on some of the linguistics here but we don't want everyone to snooze off, do we now?
(Try www.plattmaster.de for further info).



Alex_B said:


> Hence you can roughly make an equation:
> Lower German = English - French (Norman they called it  )
> 
> or:
> English = Lower German + French + centuries of isolation on an Island which somehow wrecked the pronounciation



tee-hee, I like that!



Alex_B said:


> Bavarian however, is a different thing in itself,



Oooooh yeah....
My daughter is currently in Australia, a Hamburg group travelling together with a Bavarian group. One of the organizers kept tripping up and talking of "the Germans and the Bavarians"...


----------



## Tangerini

I'd very much like to attend and am starting to plan for this too  
The only hiccup I've run into so far is figuring out whether or not getting my husband's passport would jeopardize his standings here in the US.


----------



## GoM

Um

Crap.

I want to go. I really do. But there's a preeeetty good chance that I'm going to be at (photojournalism) school as part of a catch-up-for-first-year thing for next May and June....



I was looking quite forward to this as well, as I was planning on getting over to the UK to visit family and I'd just hop over from there, but evidently...not gonna happen

Have fun!


----------



## Xmetal

Made it past 3 month Trial at work, Yee!

I'm still in the running, need to work out how much it's going to cost as i'm planning on buying a newer car in the next month or so. 

Das Leben ist gut.


----------



## LaFoto

Can't say anything about airfares from there to here and back, but I can make accomodation as cheap as can be for you (given you want to stay with a family of six, two teenage children, two toddlers?)  - so in that case _das Leben_ could be even better .


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Tangerini said:


> I'd very much like to attend and am starting to plan for this too
> *The only hiccup I've run into so far is figuring out whether or not getting my husband's passport would jeopardize his standings here in the US*.


 
Yep, probably best to get your own passport, especially if you weren't going to tell him you were using his! 

OK Back to sensible mode!


----------



## Tangerini

PlasticSpanner said:


> Yep, probably best to get your own passport, especially if you weren't going to tell him you were using his!
> 
> OK Back to sensible mode!



Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Xmetal

LaFoto said:


> Can't say anything about airfares from there to here and back, but I can make accomodation as cheap as can be for you (given you want to stay with a family of six, two teenage children, two toddlers?)  - so in that case _das Leben_ could be even better .



That would be outstanding, really it would. two teenagers and two toddlers I can handle. Something tells me i'll need to start learning the German language. 
The airfare part I can handle as I have good ties with a few friends in the travel industry so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tangerini

For any Americans who are planning on making this trip and who do not already have passports, get one!  The sooner the better really, non expedited passports are taking 14 weeks these days...


----------



## LaFoto

Good hint! Very good hint! Thanks for that, Tangerini!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll be there - I'll bring a tent but I might do the hotel thing.


----------



## LaFoto

http://www.landkrug-trau.de/

This is the site of the hotel I am thinking of... It is in the neighbouring village on the other side of the road ("highway" in American), some 5 km from my house.

Groups of four to six people who would want to share a holiday apartment might be interested in this one here, about 2 minutes walk from my house:
http://www.heideurlaub.de/bauernhof/ferienhof/bollenhagen.html


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'd be up for the holiday apartment. Anyone interested in sharing? It would make the most sense to do that if we could get the one in the town.

What's the total price in Euro's Corinna? My German is very rusty.


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, I thought of my tent, but those two places look fairly good value for money!

Hertz: Actually, the pricing confuses me a bit as well, for http://www.heideurlaub.de/bauernhof/ferienhof/bollenhagen.html
it says 32 to 39 EUR per night and 6 EUR for each additional person. 

So I guess, but it is only a guess, that this includes always one person?

Apartment I has one bedroom, II has 2 and II has 3 bedrooms.


Then there is a 26 EUR fee for cleaning and some extra costs. That fee seems to be per Apartment and per stay, no matter how long the stay is.

So 3 people in Apartment 3 makes 39+2x6 per night plus 26 EUR.
So that is 17 EUR per night and person plus a fee of 8.67 EUR per person. Incredibly cheap, I must have misunderstood something.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

That's what I thought it said and I decided that my German was at fault.
If it is that cheap then I'll rent the whole damn place for myself and people can stay if they want.


----------



## LaFoto

I'll phone up those people and ask for further detail. OK?
Unfortunately my place is far from being a town. It is so small, I fear that place is the only possible stay. Don't know about the caravan park, though ... there might be caravans for rent. I should inquire. 

And if we declare the meet-up a convention, and if there are enough people to use the hotel (given there will be a CROWD coming!), they have special offers for "conventions" .... but we would not be able to make full use of their offers, actually, so I never mentioned it.

Keep in mind (especially those on a budget) that there also is the possibility I find you FREE accomodation with a family - signal me your interest and I begin to ask around among my choir friends. The offer is no joke, it is quite serious.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I just checked the official site of my place again, www.lauenbrueck.de and found under "Aktuelles" and then "Tourismus" the following:



> Fintel
> Oentrich, Heinz -
> 
> 
> Nuddelhof 52, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/1356
> 
> *2-3*
> *ab 22 &#8364;*
> *Vahlde*
> *von Beesten, Gernot - **
> 
> *
> *Riepe - Auf der Worth 32, Vahlde*
> *Tel. 04267/775 *
> *Fax. 04267/8243*
> 
> 2-6
> 45-60 &#8364; u.a.
> 
> *Kategorie Ferienwohnungen:* Gemeinde
> Vermieter
> Anschrift
> Tel./Fax./Mail
> Betten
> Preis
> Fintel
> Familie Behrens -
> 
> 
> Wohlsberg 24
> Tel. 04265/453
> www.upholershoff.de
> 2-5
> 38 &#8364;
> Fintel
> Renken, Waltraud -
> 
> 
> Masch 31, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/739
> Fax. 04265/9540100
> Waltraud.Renken@t-online.de
> 2-4
> ab 31 &#8364;
> Fintel
> Riebesehl, Marion -
> 
> 
> Schneverdinger Str. 2, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/696
> 
> 2-4
> ab 31 &#8364;
> Fintel
> Hagemann, Heiner -
> 
> 
> Feldtor 18, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/1415
> Fax. 04265/1415
> 
> 2-4
> ab 35 &#8364; (k. Nbk)
> Fintel
> Köhler, Marion -
> 
> 
> Distelkamp 2, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/95122
> 
> 2-4
> ab 31 &#8364;
> Fintel
> Riebesehl, Martina -
> 
> 
> Burvagsweg 16, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/8230
> Fax. 04265/953175
> 
> 2-6
> ab 40 &#8364;
> Fintel
> Schmidt, Heinz -
> 
> 
> Freudenthalstr. 31, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/1444
> 
> 2-4
> ab 28 &#8364;
> Fintel
> Schweiß, Ilse und Harry -
> 
> 
> Pferdemarkt 21, Fintel
> Tel. 05193/6855
> www.Heideflitzer.de
> *2-4*
> *ab 37 &#8364;*
> *Helvesiek*
> *Meyer, Hans-Jürgen - **
> 
> *
> *Rehr 3, Helvesiek*
> *Tel. 04267/515 *
> *Fax. 04267/981066*
> *www.Bauernhof-Rehr.de*
> 12
> 20-41 &#8364;
> Lauenbrück
> Bollenhagen, Britta -
> 
> 
> Mückentwiete 5, Lauenbrück
> Tel. 04267/8170
> Fax. 04267/953426
> www.Ole-Hoop.de, Bollenhagen@t-online.de
> *2-8*
> *32-39 &#8364;*
> *Lauenbrück*
> *Breunig, Helga - **
> 
> *
> *Lindenstraße 18, Lauenbrück*
> *Tel. 04267/600 *
> *B.Breunig@gmx.de*
> 2-3
> 30 &#8364;
> 
> *Kategorie Pensionen und Privatzimmer:* Gemeinde
> Vermieter
> Anschrift
> Tel./Fax./Mail
> Betten
> Preis
> Fintel
> Tödter, Thea -
> 
> 
> Spitzen 9, Fintel
> Tel. 04265/1515
> 
> *4*
> *15 &#8364;*
> *Lauenbrück*
> *Gein, Robert - **
> 
> *
> *27389 Lauenbrück, Am Walde 8*
> *Tel. 04267/953156 *
> *Fax. 04267/1638*
> *Geinundpartner@t-online.de*
> *3*
> *ab 24 &#8364;*
> *Lauenbrück*
> *Baden, Marianne*
> *Berliner Straße 20, Lauenbrück*
> *Tel. 04267/1241 *
> 
> *2*
> *15-22 &#8364;*


 
And it shows that in my place there are more chances to lodge (not for free but for little money only), and "Bollenhagen" in "Mückentwiete" is the one of the above link. But there are actually more rooms.

And "Rehr" and "Riepe" are not too, too far away, either.


----------



## LaFoto

The www.bauernhof-rehr.de address is worth being checked out, and maybe you want to take a look at http://cities.eurip.com/modul/stadt/bilderserie/7734/Impressionen+von+Lauenbr%FCck/0.html for some pics of the place (you might recognise the photo author  )


----------



## Lil Loui

I'm keen! See how I'm going money-wise after my trip home to Oz for Christmas & back via Brazil!
Would prob like to car-pool with someone as well, share cost & driving.


----------



## Antarctican

Just saw the late July postings on this thread...count me in as a person interested in taking one of the rooms in the holiday apartment. It's so close (2 minute walk to 'party central' at Corinna's), that would be terrific!


----------



## Jeff Canes

I would be interested about going in on the holiday apartment too


----------



## Alex_B

Jeff Canes said:


> I would be interested about going in on the holiday apartment too



looks like those will be quite crowded soon 

well ... if there is not enough room I could still put up my tent


----------



## LaFoto

That house holds three apartments, the first accomodating between 2 and 4 persons (max), the second between four and six persons (max) and the third between six and 8 persons (max) ... which would mean if I reserved the three apartments for that week, we'd have accomodation for 18. Some of who might have to sleep on convertible sofas or something of the kind, that's the difference between the minimum and the maximum occupancy. They also offer a big common room under the roof where at night we could exchange all our photos, maybe?

Link to the site of the apartments at only 2 minutes from here (or maybe five...) http://www.ole-hoop.de/


----------



## LaFoto

Alex, better bring your bike and start occupying the other holiday homes in Rehr at only 4 km from here ... there would be room for another maximum of 14 persons (they offer small apartments for a maximum of 4 persons in three of them and a tiny one for a maximum of 2 persons - and I think it might be economical but unwise to go to the maximum occupation number in those, they are not really big - but just so you can sleep!?!?! )

Link to the holiday apartments at about 4 kms from my place: http://www.bauernhof-rehr.de/


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> That house holds three apartments, the first accomodating between 2 and 4 persons (max), the second between four and six persons (max) and the third between six and 8 persons (max) ... which would mean if I reserved the three apartments for that week, we'd have accomodation for 18. Some of who might have to sleep on convertible sofas or something of the kind, that's the difference between the minimum and the maximum occupancy. They also offer a big common room under the roof where at night we could exchange all our photos, maybe?



the max occupancies mean sharing rooms .. so we have an issue about mixing genders here  

Needs some planning.


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> Needs some planning.


 
YOU do that planning.
I take it most are adults. Do as you please!
I'll look after accomodation for the youth. There's still the offer of TOTALLY FREE accomodation in families, keep that in mind, all of you who you are travelling on a budget.

And - if someone's travelling as a whole family, maybe, let me know!
"Ole Hoop" is NOT the place for it, I fear!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Alex, better bring your bike and start occupying the other holiday homes in Rehr at only 4 km from here ...



If I can make it to the meeting (which I hope), I would most likely come by car. So that would be a shuttle service for me and 3-4 (depending on their diameter) further tpf-people.

Tent is tempting though ...


----------



## LaFoto

Tent?
Tempting?
That would never happen to me, though! Ugh.
But a SHUTTLE SERVICE sounds GREAT! Iron Flatline is offering to come by car from Berlin, too, and to bring people who should get easiest into Berlin by air. Düsseldorf is another very likely airport for people to arrive!! So a SHUTTLE service  ! Yay :cheer:


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Tent?
> Tempting?
> That would never happen to me, though! Ugh.



I do enjoy it .. and all my camera gear is used to stay in the tent with me 



> Düsseldorf is another very likely airport for people to arrive!! So a SHUTTLE service  ! Yay :cheer:



Huh, I used the magic word here  


I am an Audi A3 person though ... it is not a coach for 10 people or so


----------



## LaFoto

*Latest news:*

"Ole Hoop" (http://www.ole-hoop.de/ ) is booked out completely from 24 to 31 May 2008.

By
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*me - YOU - US TPFers*!!!!! :cheer:

Now we have accomodation for 18 persons. That is for sure. What do you say? Hm? Hm?


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

LaFoto said:


> YOU do that planning.
> I take it most are adults. Do as you please!
> I'll look after accomodation for the youth. There's still the offer of TOTALLY FREE accomodation in families, keep that in mind, all of you who you are travelling on a budget.
> 
> And - if someone's travelling as a whole family, maybe, let me know!
> "Ole Hoop" is NOT the place for it, I fear!



LaFoto, I am 41 but I act very immature. Does this qualify me for youth treatment?


----------



## LaFoto

Ummmmm :scratch:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
No. Think not. Just behave and you'll be fine, I say


----------



## Tangerini

If I may take 3 of those 18?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I'll throw my hat in the ring for now. Not too sure whether it's a definite thing yet as it's right smack in the middle of a planned trip to Hong Kong and my Dad's 70th birthday. Arrangements will have to come much later once Anne-Marie and I have sorted out what we're doing.

Edit: Actually, looking at the dates, we might be able to combine this and my Dad's birthday, as that's on June 4th, so we could route through on the way to the UK possibly


----------



## sleiselei

Germany is too far for me, very afraid...


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, I know that, sleiselei. 
Some people have known about this planned meet-up since last year in November and have made plans and started to save up money (I hope!), but you have only just joined and are hearing about it a bit late for any extensive plannings...


----------



## LaFoto

I'll unstick this for the time being, my sig will always lead you here if need be, anyway.


----------



## photojazz

May 24th -- My Birthday...Will try and make it for a couple of days. I have to add a lil American Schwabish to the party!


----------



## LaFoto

Do plan to be here for Thursday, 29 May (and following days, maybe), photojazz, for that is the day of The Big Barbecue in our garden. Everyone who can only come for a couple of days out of the whole week should plan to at least be here for that occasion.


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> for that is the day of The Big Barbecue in our garden.



err, but me heard there is snakes over there!


----------



## LaFoto

Hmmmm. Yeeeeeeessss .... weeeeellllllllll, there are snakes over here. But we won't put them onto the barbecue! Someone'd cry! They'll stay hidden underneath their piece of bark in their terrarium in Sabine's room, which is totally off limits to anyone but herself, anyway. So no worries!!!!!! NEVER!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> They'll stay hidden underneath their piece of bark in their terrarium in Sabine's room, which is totally off limits to anyone but herself, anyway. So no worries!!!!!! NEVER!



I was not afraid they might end up on the barbecue, but they might actually eat some of us TPF people


----------



## photojazz

LaFoto said:


> Do plan to be here for Thursday, 29 May (and following days, maybe), photojazz, for that is the day of The Big Barbecue in our garden. Everyone who can only come for a couple of days out of the whole week should plan to at least be here for that occasion.


 
Only if we can celebrate my Bday..on the 29th. I will bring some good Stuttgart region wine! Also, did u know I am a BBQ expert par none...esquire!:greenpbl:

Count me in for 29 May thru Endex!:thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B

photojazz said:


> Only if we can celebrate my Bday..on the 29th. I will bring some good Stuttgart region _wine_! Also, did u know I am a BBQ expert par none...esquire!:greenpbl:
> 
> Count me in for 29 May thru Endex!:thumbup:



sounds great 

I do not care that much for BBQs actually ... but the wine sounds great


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> I...but they might actually eat some of us TPF people


 
You'd need to shrink to the size of a mouse before you fit into their "food pattern". So there is really no need to be worried about them. I'll post some pics of my "Snake Charmer" into Snapshots right now and you'll see what really friendly snakes they are!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> I do not care that much for BBQs actually ...


 
You eat the delicious salads then that everyone makes (shopping time before the barbecue, heehee) and brings ... I usually like the salads most whenever (i.e. on the few occasions) I go to a barbecue dinner.

(And photojazz, shhhh, don't tell, but ... that day actually is my sister's birthday, and she'll be here for that week of the meet-up, too, and we'll celebrate hers, too, and yours, of course, and everyone else's that might be on or around that day, big promise!)


----------



## doenoe

well, it all sounds grand......i have to see the snakes when im there though


----------



## photojazz

Whoopeeee...sounds like a party to me!


----------



## Alex_B

doenoe said:


> well, it all sounds grand......i have to see the snakes when im there though



you are just looking for a reason to get into Sabine's room! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

photojazz said:


> Whoopeeee...sounds like a party to me!



yes


----------



## LaFoto

Daan, does that mean you are coming? Shall I place you in the holiday apartment or are you bringing your tent?


----------



## doenoe

well, its not 100% sure yet, since there is other stuff going on in my life. So my financial stuff for that year arent certain yet. But im really planning on going.


----------



## plastii

Sounds spretty cool. I'll be in Poland next May so maybe I'll stop by and meet some of you


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I meant to ask, is there any sort of record for the number of people attending an internet forum meet-up?


----------



## LaFoto

I have no idea! You mean we should try to BREAK a record. Maybe??? Ha! Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## LaFoto

doenoe said:


> ...im really planning on going.


 
I am planning for you to BE here!!! No choice ... and if it is a money thing, you are very welcome to stay (for free) in the home of one of my friends, many of them are quite keen to accomodate one or two of my meet-up guests! And Sabine is willing to show you (only you!) her snakes. I mean... if that isn't an honour you cannot miss out on, I don't know what further honours of the kind will come up for you !?!?!?


----------



## doenoe

ok, im coming. Im probably gonna stay in that holiday apartment. Just cant be bothered to setup a tent and stuff . Just need 1 bed, not really a big guy


----------



## LaFoto

You might have to share a room with someone else ... maybe even a BED (double) in the same room. Can you live with the thought (if you check out the site, no matter how much you read, just click through all the links, you see what the rooms and beds are like. I'll add you to the list which ------------- oops, is in the OTHER thread. Confusing???


----------



## ferny

How much are CR2 batteries in Germany?


----------



## LaFoto

What I could quickly find in the internet says roughly &#8364; 3.-/item, often less when purchased in bigger packs.


----------



## Jeff Canes

What is the typical temperature for May?


----------



## LaFoto

That is the MOST DIFFICULT question to answer - EVER.
May can be very much like summer, and also May can be like winter. It is quite, quite, quite unpredictable. I HOPE for sunny weather and temperatures in the 20sC (mild 70sF). And I hope and I hope! That's all I can do.


----------



## Jeff Canes

LaFoto said:


> --- I HOPE for sunny weather and temperatures in the 20sC (mild 70sF)----


Thats about what is now in S Florida


----------



## DPW2007

I am being made redundant from work and I have not got around to getting a passport yet - there are a few weeks left to play with but when I have my passport (I am applying in the next few days) I will see how my finances are.

David


----------



## Lil Loui

I'm sorry I won't be able to make this one.... It seems I spent a little too much on my trip home again... 8-/
Never mind, I look forward to seeing all the pics you guys come up with!


----------

